

New TLDs start going on sale tommorow - Rabidgremlin

.plumber, .bike, .holdings, .singles, .ventures, .guru and .clothing<p>A bunch of others through out February (NZ times):<p>.BIKE	6 Feb 2014 5AM<p>.CLOTHING	6 Feb 2014 5AM<p>.GURU	6 Feb 2014 5AM<p>.HOLDINGS	6 Feb 2014 5AM<p>.PLUMBING	6 Feb 2014 5AM<p>.SINGLES	6 Feb 2014 5AM<p>.VENTURES	6 Feb 2014 5AM<p>.CAMERA	13 Feb 2014 5AM<p>.EQUIPMENT	13 Feb 2014 5AM<p>.ESTATE	13 Feb 2014 5AM<p>.GRAPHICS	13 Feb 2014 5AM<p>.LIGHTING	13 Feb 2014 5AM<p>.PHOTOGRAPHY	13 Feb 2014 5AM<p>.CONSTRUCTION	20 Feb 2014 5AM<p>.CONTRACTORS	20 Feb 2014 5AM<p>.DIRECTORY	20 Feb 2014 5AM<p>.KITCHEN	20 Feb 2014 5AM<p>.LAND	20 Feb 2014 5AM<p>.TECHNOLOGY	20 Feb 2014 5AM<p>.TODAY	20 Feb 2014 5AM<p>.DIAMONDS	27 Feb 2014 5AM<p>.ENTERPRISES	27 Feb 2014 5AM<p>.TIPS	27 Feb 2014 5AM<p>.VOYAGE	27 Feb 2014 5AM
======
mattwritescode
More to the point has anyone bought or going to buy a new gtld in the coming
week?

~~~
xauronx
I might do a quick search when I wake up for some obvious ones like bird.land,
tech.tips, code.guru, things like that. Then again, I'm not sure how expensive
they'll be or how fast the obvious ones will be snatched up.

~~~
caw
Most of the obvious guru addresses are already gone, and GoDaddy is still
doing preorders (5am NZ is still another hour from now).

I've seen a couple, but nothing that makes me want to spend $40 on.

Basically all generics are taken already (code, software, IT, devops, etc).
Most languages are gone, except for Golang and Erlang. I checked a few
frameworks, and RubyOnRails is still available, but stuff like Django is out.

I didn't do an exhaustive search though.

~~~
xauronx
Oh, interesting. I assumed that since they had a specific date and time they
went on sale..... that's when you could start claiming them. Kind of doesn't
make sense to me. I'm no domain mogul though, I just think they're fun to
have.

~~~
caw
You can preorder for $39.99, or priority preorder for $189.99. If you simply
pre-order and multiple people pre-order, then it goes to auction. I assume
everything it's telling me is "available" is available as a pre-order, and the
ones that aren't are priority pre-orders.

